# The Hairy Sexy Man thread



## Dmitra (Sep 25, 2010)

Inspired by Mishty's excellent comment pointing out something that had been loitering around the back of my mind -- that that thread is about Boys -- I've begun this thread. It's not that these guys aren't hot or whatnot, only that they may look old enough to legally vote, or at least drive. They don't have to be hairy, either, just able to grow it. /tease off

So, to get things started, two of my favorite men: Matthew Sweet (with Susanna Hoffs), who has become a BHM in recent years, and Misha Collins (with blackberries) who if he knew how I felt about him would be made really uncomfortable.  

View attachment Matthew-Sweet-Susanna HoffsSmaller.jpg


View attachment mishaCroppedblackberries.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

<subscribes>


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

My longest running celebrity crush, Mr. Mark Harmon:






Mr. Damien Jurado (used to be a BHM, but he's gotten pretty thin for his height. I like him either way):








Mr. Don Cheadle:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

I love you, Dmitra!! Woot, hairy sexy men....just my kind lol :wubu:

Ok, so I know we have had him before (Jeffrey Dean Morgan), but I am happy to have him again. I would rip his clothes off with my teeth hahaha..... 

View attachment gs_jeffrey_dean_morgan_0807.jpg


View attachment Jeffrey Dean Morgan-ALO-059981.jpg


View attachment jeffrey_dean_morgan_rooftop_photo_8.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 25, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I love you, Dmitra!! Woot, hairy sexy men....just my kind lol :wubu:
> 
> Ok, so I know we have had him before (Jeffrey Dean Morgan), but I am happy to have him again. I would rip his clothes off with my teeth hahaha.....



So hott!! I love me some Jeffrey Dean Morgan!!


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 26, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I love you, Dmitra!! Woot, hairy sexy men....just my kind lol :wubu:
> 
> Ok, so I know we have had him before (Jeffrey Dean Morgan), but I am happy to have him again. I would rip his clothes off with my teeth hahaha.....



Love you, too, LFW!! And I feel just about the same way about Morgan. 



TwilightStarr said:


> So hott!! I love me some Jeffrey Dean Morgan!!



Amen, sister!


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 26, 2010)

You know he's gotta be in every hot man thread we do:




Vincent D'Onofrio





Vincent Price





George Clooney :wubu:





Michael C. Hall

....to be continued lol


----------



## Lonely Dove (Sep 26, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Michael C. Hall




oh HELL YEAH!!! <3 this guy!

He can warm me up in winter, and make me sweat in summer....


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 26, 2010)

My husband has the cutest little elf hairs sprouting from the sides of his ears. :wubu:


----------



## blubberismanly (Sep 26, 2010)

I vote for Hugh Laurie.






Here's a link, in case I posted the image wrong.
http://www.buddytv.com/articles/hot-list-hugh-laurie-1.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I vote for Hugh Laurie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES YES YES!!!!!!


----------



## blubberismanly (Sep 26, 2010)

And I know he's not a BHM...but he is hairy and sexy so it works!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 26, 2010)

I likes the Hot Boy thread, but lordy lordy I love me some manly chested MEN:

Sam Elliott





Seth Rogen





Jake Gyllenhaal





Shia Lebouf



Not furry, but he's still young.


I love hairy Jewish men...my one true weakness. :blush:

(no Ron Jeremy jokes please)


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 26, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I likes the Hot Boy thread, but lordy lordy I love me some manly chested MEN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nom nom nom on Shia Lebouf, I think he is just such a tasty little bit of candy!! Oooh, I'm a wicked woman lol


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Nom nom nom on Shia Lebouf, I think he is just such a tasty little bit of candy!! Oooh, I'm a wicked woman lol




I have loved Shia since "Holes" ... is that wrong?


----------



## Fox (Sep 27, 2010)

You forgettin' someone, Freckles?




Josh Holloway


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 27, 2010)

Fox said:


> You forgettin' someone, Freckles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, buh, guh *faints*

Thanks, Foxy! I hadn't forgotten but didn't know if I could get away with another repeater.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 27, 2010)

Fox said:


> You forgettin' someone, Freckles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT!!! Damn, he looks so good :eat2:


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a not-so-hairy picture of Jensen (can I call him Jenny?) with his adorable nephew from a few years back. I might have to dig up one of his newer Grizzly Adams type pics one of these days, hmmm. 

View attachment Jensen with nephew.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 1, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> This is a not-so-hairy picture of Jensen (can I call him Jenny?) with his adorable nephew from a few years back. I might have to dig up one of his newer Grizzly Adams type pics one of these days, hmmm.



You can call him Jenny, if I get to have him first lol....YUM!

Some of my fav, hairy manly men....Gerard Butler, Keanu Reeves (ok, kinda manly) and Javier Bardem (who could so pass as Jeffrey Dean Morgan's doppelganger). 

View attachment gerard-butler-20080419-401662.jpg


View attachment keanureeves.jpg


View attachment javier_bardem.jpg


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> You can call him Jenny, if I get to have him first lol....YUM!
> 
> Some of my fav, hairy manly men....Gerard Butler, Keanu Reeves (ok, kinda manly) and Javier Bardem (who could so pass as Jeffrey Dean Morgan's doppelganger).



Re: Jenny - DEAL!!

Yeah, each of those other guys are just, hmm, woof! I've thought of Morgan and Bardem as being separated at birth, for sure, and a little too often at that.


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe I should've called this Dmitra's HSM thread.  :bounce:

Jim Beaver, actor, writer, raconteur! 

View attachment Jim Beaver Wknd At Bobbys.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Maybe I should've called this Dmitra's HSM thread.  :bounce:
> 
> Jim Beaver, actor, writer, raconteur!



I approve of this man :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> You can call him Jenny, if I get to have him first lol....YUM!
> 
> Some of my fav, hairy manly men....Gerard Butler, Keanu Reeves (ok, kinda manly) and Javier Bardem (who could so pass as Jeffrey Dean Morgan's doppelganger).


I approve of your choices and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> You know he's gotta be in every hot man thread we do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, your newsletter too. Must subscribe. Now.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 16, 2010)

Jake Gyllenhaal





Hugh Jackman (Duh.)





Jason Statham (I don't care if his movies are shit!)





Robert Knepper (I know he was a pedophile in Prison Break, but he's such a versatile actor and so goddamn handsome)





Liev Schreiber





Robert Downey Jr.





Zach Galifianakis





Conan O'Brien





Robin Thicke


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 17, 2010)

*sighs happily over all the pictures*

Being kind of slow I just last week finally finished watching _Lost_, a show I initially pooh-poohed and only started watching on Hulu this past June. My favorite auntie inspired me to watch it at long last and I have to say it was a miracle that I avoided most of the spoilers lurking everywhere. I was very affected by the finale, to say the least. Now, Josh Holloway played my second favorite char in this but the most favorite was . . . Hurley! Yes, he was sweet, he was intrepid, and he had the biggest heart of everyone. So, here are a couple of pics of Jorge Garcia, the cutie pie who brought him to life.  

View attachment Jorge Elvis.jpg


View attachment Jorge-Garcia.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 17, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> *sighs happily over all the pictures*
> 
> Being kind of slow I just last week finally finished watching _Lost_, a show I initially pooh-poohed and only started watching on Hulu this past June. My favorite auntie inspired me to watch it at long last and I have to say it was a miracle that I avoided most of the spoilers lurking everywhere. I was very affected by the finale, to say the least. Now, Josh Holloway played my second favorite char in this but the most favorite was . . . Hurley! Yes, he was sweet, he was intrepid, and he had the biggest heart of everyone. So, here are a couple of pics of Jorge Garcia, the cutie pie who brought him to life.



I am thinking you have excellent taste in men, seeing as how I would jump all of your choices so far lol. I think Jorge is adorable!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 17, 2010)

I think this guy is a sweetheart. I adored him in Hitch, and would love to give him a bit of a squeeze.....Kevin James. I love him with facial hair! 

View attachment kevin_james.jpg


View attachment kevin-james-hitch-8.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I think this guy is a sweetheart. I adored him in Hitch, and would love to give him a bit of a squeeze.....Kevin James. I love him with facial hair!


I've watched re-runs of King of Queens religiously just to look at him. Truth.


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I think this guy is a sweetheart. I adored him in Hitch, and would love to give him a bit of a squeeze.....Kevin James. I love him with facial hair!





CastingPearls said:


> I've watched re-runs of King of Queens religiously just to look at him. Truth.



I thought he was funny in King of Queens and loved Paul Blart: Mall Cop because he was so cute.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey, nobody said these guys had to be famous, right? Aaaaand, since I've been on a little picture post whoring, self promotion kick lately... How bout this guy?


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 17, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey, nobody said these guys had to be famous, right? Aaaaand, since I've been on a little picture post whoring, self promotion kick lately... How bout this guy?



Oh, this guy will do nicely!! (Bring kilt and closet bones with, eh?) hehe


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 17, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey, nobody said these guys had to be famous, right? Aaaaand, since I've been on a little picture post whoring, self promotion kick lately... How bout this guy?



With every one of your driveby picture postings, I diddle myself.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Oh, this guy will do nicely!! (Bring kilt and closet bones with, eh?) hehe


I'm so there!


FatAndProud said:


> With every one of your driveby picture postings, I diddle myself.


Hey!!! I thought you were the shy quiet one. :blush:


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 17, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey!!! I thought you were the shy quiet one. :blush:



Sorry, once you post pics of your scruff, the shy one becomes overrun by primitive forces, jah know?


----------



## Mishty (Oct 17, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey, nobody said these guys had to be famous, right? Aaaaand, since I've been on a little picture post whoring, self promotion kick lately... How bout this guy?



This face, those legs, that kilt.
Um, what kinda accent we working with here Daddy?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 18, 2010)

ok...i'm going to be disgusting and smitten, and post my boy. Here is some armpit hair for you all. I need to take a picture of his hairy chest, i call it 'Le Falcon' because it looks like its about to take off 

he's so cute when he's waking up :wubu: 

View attachment IMG_1140.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 18, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> With every one of your driveby picture postings, I diddle myself.


And every time you respond to one, my pants get a little bit tighter... just sayin' 



Mishty said:


> This face, those legs, that kilt.
> Um, what kinda accent we working with here Daddy?



It's what New Englanders call a Delaware accent. Since I'm from Delaware, I dispute the fact that I have any accent at all. I can however pull off a real cheesy Scottish accent when I'm in the mood


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 18, 2010)

There is nothing hotter than a cheesy accent.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 18, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I think this guy is a sweetheart. I adored him in Hitch, and would love to give him a bit of a squeeze.....Kevin James. I love him with facial hair!



I think Kevin James is so sexy. He's the perfect mix of handsome, adorable, and funny. :wubu:



succubus_dxb said:


> ok...i'm going to be disgusting and smitten, and post my boy. Here is some armpit hair for you all. I need to take a picture of his hairy chest, i call it 'Le Falcon' because it looks like its about to take off
> 
> he's so cute when he's waking up :wubu:



Jealousssssss. You know he's a sexypants! 



daddyoh70 said:


> And every time you respond to one, my pants get a little bit tighter... just sayin'



What if you're wearing the kilt? :happy:


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 18, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> ok...i'm going to be disgusting and smitten, and post my boy. Here is some armpit hair for you all. I need to take a picture of his hairy chest, i call it 'Le Falcon' because it looks like its about to take off
> 
> he's so cute when he's waking up :wubu:



So sweet! Sleepy men are just wonderful creatures.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> There is nothing hotter than a cheesy accent.


Duly noted! 



FatAndProud said:


> I think Kevin James is so sexy. He's the perfect mix of handsome, adorable, and funny. :wubu:
> 
> Jealousssssss. You know he's a sexypants!
> *What if you're wearing the kilt?* :happy:


Then it just get a bit shorter in the front. (the kilt that is )


----------



## Dmitra (Nov 9, 2010)

I just think these two are so cute, Jonah Hill and Seth Rogen. Back in the deceptively short time ago day when they both had Jewfros and cool black specs! I could pinch both their cheeks (facial, calm down) all day. 

And, as threatened awhile ago, Jenny's bearded mug (the other guys demanded to be in this thread, too. Really!).  

View attachment Hill and Rogen.jpg


View attachment Jensen scruffy.jpg


View attachment Misha Jensen Jared.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 9, 2010)

Jack Black


----------



## JulieD (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok...so i love this thread! and Beef Cakes! I know...not a lot of hair, but imagine if there was! mmmmmm!
Oh... i should mention who... The Rock; LL Cool J; Chatum Tatum; John Cena; and Malcum Jamal Warner (for the hair)


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 13, 2011)

I watched City Island last week and really enjoyed it! I've adored Andy Garcia for years but found Steven Strait ringing the chimes as well. Googled him up and found that I liked this look of his the best. 

View attachment AndyGarcia.jpg


View attachment img-steven-strait-_180612655472 (1).jpg


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 14, 2011)

Ryan Reynolds





Paul Walker





Josh Lucas





Patrick Dempsey..he's got a little scruff there lil

And, my favorite...*mrrow!* :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 21, 2011)

This thread is so hot, wooooooo. I love men with goatees and beards! Oh my. Just so sensual!


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 21, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> I love you, Dmitra!! Woot, hairy sexy men....just my kind lol :wubu:
> 
> Ok, so I know we have had him before (Jeffrey Dean Morgan), but I am happy to have him again. I would rip his clothes off with my teeth hahaha.....



See now these pictures make me ...week in the knees... must sit down...:bow:
Here is my Top 3... I've been assembling it since I was like 15 :smitten:

*I'll start with him*: When he was being Methos in Highlander, he pretty much defined my perfect man. Also, he has the honour of being *the very first thing I ever googled* when I sat infront of my first computer in computer class and the instructor explained about search engines.











*
I'll have a double serving of him:* I saw him playing God in Lost and the Devil in Supernatural, and I was rooting for him both times... I don't care WHAT he plays, he is...*swoon*











*And if you wrap him up, I'll take him home with me:* I have not seen this man in ANY film where I didn't fancy him.


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 27, 2011)

I should probably finally watch Stand By Me one of these days. 

View attachment TrollECCC2008_WilWheaton.jpg


----------



## Dmitra (Feb 24, 2011)

Ruthlessly copied from Matthew Gray Gubler's Twitter pic thingy, this shows him (really!) with John Waters. They're both so talented and handsome it's creepy. 

View attachment JohnWatersAndMGG.jpg


----------

